# Montreal Daytrip



## NorthShore (May 30, 2014)

What sort of day trip (or, possibly overnight leaving day one/arriving back day two) would you suggest from Montreal?


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 30, 2014)

I would definitely suggest Quebec City. An easy day-trip from Montreal (about 180 miles) with several trains a day eachway. A very historic “walled” city with gates, fortifications and buildings dating back to the 1600s.

Follow the link here under the what to see forum for Montreal:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/46163-montreal-quebec/ 

http://www.quebecregion.com/en/what-to-do/activities-attractions/history-heritage/


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 30, 2014)

Stay at Chateau Frontenac. Because you have to once in your life.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 30, 2014)

I normally wouldn't disagree with a person about their country but I highly recommend a trip to Ottawa, the Capital, which is a beautiful city with so many things to see and do!

If you want some suggestions of what to see and do please ask! I liked Quebec City and Montreal, I Loved Ottawa!


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 30, 2014)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Stay at Chateau Frontenac. Because you have to once in your life.


Beautiful.....a classic former Canadian Pacific Railway Hotel (now a Fairmont)…..and if you don’t stay, they offer a historical tour throughout the building.

http://www.fairmont.com/frontenac-quebec/


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 30, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> I normally wouldn't disagree with a person about their country but I highly recommend a trip to Ottawa, the Capital, which is a beautiful city with so many things to see and do!


Yes, Ottawa ranks right up there......Parliament Hill, perhaps a cruise on the Rideau Canal, all the National Museums.........






















But for History and Culture.....I’ll take la Ville de Quebec.


----------



## tp49 (May 30, 2014)

I like Ottawa better in the winter when you can skate on the Rideau Canal even if they have a lousy hockey team. However, I love Q.C. especially for the history and culture.


----------



## NorthShore (May 31, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> If you want some suggestions of what to see and do please ask! I liked Quebec City and Montreal, I Loved Ottawa!


Absolutely!

I'll likely be in both Toronto and Montreal over about ten days, with opportunities to visit sites on each city, with hopefully a daytrip from either or each thrown in.

So all suggestions/recommendations are quite welcome.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 31, 2014)

NS VIA Fan already covered Ottawa so depending what appeals to you,some suggestions:

Toronto: The New York of Canada! The CN Tower(close to Union Station) on a clear day will give you a great view of the Greater Toronto Area and across the Lake to New York! Beside it is the Sky Dome, now the Rogers Center, where the Blue Jays play Baseball and the CFl and NFL (Buffalo Bills)

play football! Really impressive to watch the Dome open and the tour of the place is fun!There is also a hotel in the outfield where a famous romantic episode took place during a game!

The NHL Hockey Hall of Fame is close by Union Station and worth seeing! Since the Maple Laughs didn't make the NHL playoffs and the NBA Raptors season is over there won't be games in the Air Canada Centre which is connected to Union Station!

You can also hop on a ferry out to the small city airport(commuter flights) on an island right downtown, unfortunately Toronto let Developers over build along the lakefront with high rises, the best Lake views are in Oakville south of town on the Go Train Route!

The subway is also inside Union Station but a better way to go is the Go Trains( a day pass is a good deal) which will take you as far South as Hamilton and there are also Go Buses to Niagara Falls(everyone should see it once!)as well as Greyhounds, if you don't want to go there on the Maple Leaf!

Yorkville, where all of the famous Canadian entertainers started out in,

is the gentrified version of Greenwich village full of clubs, pubs and shopping!

Toronto is pricey but not more so than New York and lately the Canadian Dollar has weakened against the Greenback!

Canadian Beer and Cider is stronger than American Beer but great and their Whiskey is good too! Alcohol ( and tobacco) is very pricey due to taxes)

Toronto also has all the cultural and entertainment venues that New York has

And is the most ethnically and culturally diverse city in North America!

Hope that gives you a few ideas, I really like Toronto and all Canadian Cities!


----------



## NorthShore (May 31, 2014)

Is the roundhouse/railway museum in Toronto worth seeing? Or, to put it differently, it is something not worth missing?

Can I reasonably assume the myseum in Montreal is the much better and more complete experience?


----------



## Anderson (May 31, 2014)

Well, my "standard" daytrip is to Ottawa, but that's because the only remaining decent bungee site east of the Mississippi is up in Wakefield.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 31, 2014)

NorthShore said:


> Is the roundhouse/railway museum in Toronto worth seeing? Or, to put it differently, it is something not worth missing?
> 
> Can I reasonably assume the myseum in Montreal is the much better and more complete experience?


Its not a bad museum, worth a look and its close to Union Station and Rogers Centre! (Sky Dome). Its open Noon-5PM Wed-Sun and admission is $5 CDN! The museums in Ottawa and Montreal are World Class!


----------

